# Buying a handgun



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

So, is it still legal to buy a handgun via a private transaction? If so, where? 
It seems to me, it used to be no problem to call an ad in the paper for a handgun. Now, there are no ads for guns at all. None on craigslist, none in the paper, none. 

The first long gun I ever bought, I walked into a small gun shop, and bought it used. The guy did a hand written receipt and away I went. When I bought that .22 at the gun show a month or so ago, I had to do all the paperwork and background junk as if I was buying a handgun, except since it was a long gun, I got to leave with it right then. What gives?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The laws vary from state to state. You just have to check your local area and state to find out your particulars. 

Any gun bought from a dealer, even at gun shows, requires the paperwork and background check. Florida, for instance, allows face to face sales between individuals with no paperwork required for longs guns or handguns.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've also noticed that I rarely see guns for sale in the newspaper or 'thrifty nickel' type papers much anymore. I think the online gun sellers like Gunbroker and Auction Arms has taken a lot of those guns you used to see in papers.

Craigslist won't allow firearms to be listed for sale.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well where the heck do you find private sellers then?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Well where the heck do you find private sellers then?


Do a search on gun forums in your state. There are quite a few buy and sell forums.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

local radio has swap show. people call in with what they have to sell or want. guns are often listed


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Well where the heck do you find private sellers then?


Tell all your friends or anyone that you trust what you're looking for. Let them know about what you can afford or are willing to pay, and ask them to let you know if they hear of anything. You have to be patient sometimes, but you can find what you want eventually.

If it's legal in your state, check out yard sales. People will often have a gun or two for sale there. You have to be one of the first ones there, though. If they're decent guns they go quick.

If you have the penny sale papers in your area, pick one up every week. They're usually free. It may take a while, but something will show up there every so often.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Armslist or Gunlistings online.They cover all states,I think.I use them for looking at guns in Tennessee.I enjoy slobbering over the pix even if I can't buy..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Most newspapers have succomb to the PC crowd and will no longer list ads for firearms.

Besides from buying a firearm from a private party at a gun show, another place I have purchased handguns with no paperwork has been at private estate auctions.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Must be very different where you are from. I have bought them at flea markets, estate sales, and the side of the road here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> Must be very different where you are from. I have bought them at flea markets, estate sales, and the side of the road here.


You forgot to mention the guy on the corner wearing the oversized trench coat.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I watch the Swap Shop on the radio websites
In Nebraska, there's no paperwork between individuals and if you have a "Good Guy" card or a CCW, you do't have to get a background check every time you buy a gun, just fill out the form, write the check and take it home


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lonelyfarmgal if your asking about Wisconsin face to face transfer is legal with other citizens of the state of Wisconsin

where do you find them , all over 

some at gun shows , arms list is ok 

get a receipt , is a good idea 

the new standard is show me your concealed carry license and then i know your a good guy/gal and will face to face sell you a gun, it puts them at ease.

otherwise let your friends know if they want to sell a gun your the first person they should ask

i have a cousin that goes to the factory he used to work at , lets the right people know what he is looking for and what he is looking to spend , the place goes thru frequent seasonal lay offs so somebody needs money most of the time and is willing to sell.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

In Texas we have an on-line Texas Gun Trader. I happen to have a pistol in there right now for sale. I've bought and sold several guns using this and it's been great for me. The ads are free, too.


----------



## txchickster (Aug 8, 2012)

lonelyfarmgirl are you in Texas? there have been a lot of changes in Texas laws lately especially in the urban areas like Austin, Houston and Dallas but there are ways to still purchase without the hassle especially close to the border. 

Side note-- do you live near Chilton, because that would be cool. My family use to own a large portion of that town, my granddad sold of the land nearly 10 yrs ago, but we still have a large family plot there I think. I don't usually find people that live in that area


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Well where the heck do you find private sellers then?


Farm auctions , flea markets, bulletin boards, local internet forums, newspapers, shopper papers, I could show you a flea mkt not far from me where their will be at least a 100 long guns about every Fri. and a few handguns...:goodjob:


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

A good place to look...Facebook.

Seriously.
There are dozens of pages devoted to buying,selling and trading guns,just search for one that caters to your state.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yes, chilton is in my general area.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Ask where you can buy grain in 50lb bags. Those guys/gals will know.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

You mean the feed mill? Several around here.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

There you go. They will talk to their friends. They should know of people that are looking to move some stuff.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> A good place to look...Facebook.
> 
> Seriously.
> There are dozens of pages devoted to buying,selling and trading guns,just search for one that caters to your state.


We have a local flea market group here on facebook. It's an open group that anyone can join. There have been several firearms for sale on there. I finally left the group because people started clogging it up with a hundreds of posts, selling a piece of clothing for a buck and other nonsense like that.


----------

